# Pigeon on window sill freezing!



## Andrea.1985x (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi I have no clue about pigeons but I've had one living in my window sill for a few months I have no idea what type it is but he comes every night I am starting to worry as the weather is bad it's snowing and freezing I know the owner but he can't catch it as it flys away when he gets close so there is nothing he can do how cold can pigeons take? And do you think it will survive? any info I would be greatful thank you


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Does he only come in the evening to roost?

Looks to be a fancy pigeon. It is probably not as tough as the feral pigeons, but may make it through winter. I guess if you open the window (assuming it doesn't open outwards) you have a slim chance of grabbing him, but from what you say he is more likely to fly off. The only way I would see to catch him would be when it is dark, up a ladder, and grabbing him in a towel or other wrapper.

Where are you located?

If you are on Facebook, you could join Pigeon Rescue & Protection

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/

in case there is someone near who could assist.


----------



## Andrea.1985x (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi thanks for your reply yes he only comes on a night and can't open my window as it opens outwards  I live in County Durham uk he is a beautiful bird and wouldn't want him to come to any harm his owner lives across the road from me he's been once to try and catch him with no success


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ok is the window too high up to just walk up at night and grab him? Second or first floor? It is a fancy pigeon, by the fluffy legs. If higher up, you should put a ladder up beside that window during the day, and when he goes to roost at night, just slowly and quietly climb up and grab him but wait until dark. If on the first floor just wait until dark and come up on him from his back and try, I have done this very same thing. At the last second the pigeon saw me and attempted to fly but I was able to grab him using a short handled butterfly net.
If you have a dollar store around, grab one of those nets and give it a try.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

If you have a garage, you could open the large door and start putting seeds down for this bird in the hope that he roosts somewhere IN the garage and then shut the door at night and catch him that way.


----------



## Andrea.1985x (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi. Yeah the widow is too high it's on the second floor and I have no garage so can't do it that way good idea though. I think the ladder idea sounds the best but Thats a mans job..I don't mind him being there I am just worried incase he won't survive the cold weather thanks for replying


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

This is also not the right kind of weather for being up ladders, unless one wants to end up flying!


----------



## Andrea.1985x (Jan 14, 2015)

Yeah very true. So worried tonight as there is weather warnings for snow and 60mph winds hope he's ok poor thing


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

Andrea.1985x said:


> Yeah very true. So worried tonight as there is weather warnings for snow and 60mph winds hope he's ok poor thing


can u leave him some food out .. like bird seed.
and is he still coming to your window


----------



## Andrea.1985x (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes he is still coming! And yes I can leave him some food


----------



## remo (Jan 19, 2015)

Does your neighbour fly his pigeons maybe he could fly them just before that pigeon comes to yours to roost it might follow his birds back to his loft. If not it do you know anyone who goes carp fishing they would probably have a net that would be able to catch him (or her) with.


----------

